# Angelschnur "Climax"



## rouvi (1. Januar 2010)

Hey,
hab in der Forensuche nichts gefunden und da wollte ich mal hier fragen.

Bislang habe ich nur PP und spiderwire gefischt, mit beiden habe ich soweit gute Erfahrungen gemacht, nun wollte ich mir ne baitcaster bespulen und bin zum Angelladen "um die Ecke" gefahren, dieser hatte nur Climaxschnüre, war von ihnen aber sehr angetan. Sie kosten 11-14€ pro 100m und ich wollte mal fragen, ob jemand diese Schnüre kennt, bzw gute oder schlechte Erfahrung damit gemacht hat.

LG
Rouvi


----------



## Zepfi (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angelschnur "Climax"*

Ich hatte ne 18ner Climax dieses Jahr in Norwegen im Einsatz und war recht zufrieden. Die Schnur is mit nem Silikonüberzug was bewirkt das die Schnur im Wasser nicht aufquillt und somit dicker wird... hat gerade bei langen Angeltagen Vorteile. Schlaufenbildung und dergleichen konnte ich nicht feststellen allerdings ist das beim Pilken meistens nicht das problem...zu dem Punkt kann ich also nicht viel sagen..werd das aber dieses Jahr auf meiner Spinnrolle testen. 
Der einzige kleine Nachteil an der Schnur ist das durch den Silikonüberzug manche Knoten recht leicht durchrutschen deswegen sind Noknotverbinder zu empfehlen oder einfach mal ein paar andere Knoten durchtesten

Gruß Zepfi


----------



## rouvi (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angelschnur "Climax"*

hey,
das klingt schonmal gut, also ich habe ne 12er oder 14er im auge für die baitcaster! meinst du denn sie rollt gut ab?
hab sie ja schon gefühlt, ich finde sie ist gut "beschichtet" und wirkt qualitativer als zb eine seidenweiche spiderwire, ob das nun vor oder nachteile hat weiß ich nur leider noch nicht.

mehr feedback wäre wünschenswert
lg
rouvi


----------



## mlkzander (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angelschnur "Climax"*

ich fische sie in den hardcore stärken 60 und 90 auf waller
was preis leistung anbelangt, ist sie auch da ganz vorne mit dabei


----------



## Domini (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angelschnur "Climax"*



mlkzander schrieb:


> ich fische sie in den hardcore stärken 60 und 90 auf waller
> was preis leistung anbelangt, ist sie auch da ganz vorne mit dabei


 
wieso gleich eine neunziger? reicht eine sechziger nicht völlig aus?


----------



## mlkzander (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angelschnur "Climax"*

nein, die reicht nicht immer, denn es geht beim wallerfischen immer nur um 
die abriebfestigkeit, nie um die tragkraft...........


----------



## Zepfi (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angelschnur "Climax"*

Sie rollt definitiv gut ab, das bewirkt schon der Silikonüberzug ....hängt aber natürlich auch immer mit der Schnurverlegung der Rolle zusammen.


----------



## Dirk30 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angelschnur "Climax"*

Ich fische auch zur Zeit die Climax in 0,14mm. Dazu kann ich nur sagen, daß man mit dieser Schnur nichts verkehrt machen kann. Sie ist sehr geschmeidig, rundgeflochten und lässt sich vor allem sehr gut werfen. 
Probleme gab es auch nie mit Perückenbildung beim Werfen. Was die Abriebfestigkeit angeht, kann ich auch nichts Negatives darüber schreiben und vor allem ist sie auch sehr lange haltbar.
Was den Schnurdurchmesser bestrifft, denke ich, daß Climax nicht so extrem mogelt wie Berkley es macht. Bei der 0,14 tippe ich mal auf realistische 0,18 max 0,20.
Die einzigen Nachteile an den Schnur sind, .................................es gibt keine Nachteile.
Ich kann diese Schnur zu 100% weiterempfehlen. Da hat Fa. Ockert bzw. Sportex mal eine sau geile Schnur rausgebracht.
Übrigens, was für Knoten da halten kann ich nicht sagen, da ich immer nur mit NoKnot arbeite.
Ach ja, Power Pro kann ich auch weiterempfehlen.


----------



## mlkzander (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angelschnur "Climax"*

die powerpro ist welten besser, in allen punkten
aber das war ja nicht die frage............


----------



## C..pHunter (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angelschnur "Climax"*

moin moin

ich fische seit ca. 1 1/2 Jahren nur noch geflochtene Schnüre von Climax und werde auch bei denen bleiben. Bis vor ca. 5 monaten hab ich die Cl. Zander Spezial und die Cl. Spin line gefischt. Bei denen hat alles gepasst. Pluspunkte:

Knotenfestigkeit
hat die Farbe behalten
saugt sich nicht mit Wasser und Schmutz voll
gute Wurfeigenschaften

Als die neue BR8 Monobraid rausgekommen ist habe ich diese gleich zum Zandern genommen. Die ist noch um weiten besser! Durch die perfekte Flechtung hat Sie eine sehr glatte Oberfläche und ist dadurch in den Wurfeigenschaften die beste die ich bis dato gefischt habe. Auch die Abriebfestigkeit ist genial. Habe sie zum Test mehrere male über Hindernisse mit Muschelbewuchs gezogen und konnte danach keine Beschädigung feststellen. Einfach genial!

@mlkzander

da kommt die Power Pro definitiv nicht hinterher. Die ist schon beim Anblick einer Muschel gerissen 

Gruß, Dennis


----------



## mlkzander (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angelschnur "Climax"*



C..pHunter schrieb:


> @mlkzander
> 
> da kommt die Power Pro definitiv nicht hinterher. Die ist schon beim Anblick einer Muschel gerissen
> 
> Gruß, Dennis



wenn du meinst.........
dein test ist alles andere als objektiv, repräsentativ und lässt
keinerlei rückschlüsse auf die tatsächliche abriebfestigkeit zu

das kann man nur unter identischen bedingungen *vergleichen*

du hast lediglich *eine* der schnüre über "hindernisse" gezogen
wie kommst du dann zu einer aussage?

die schnur ist sicher keine schlechte, aber ganz sicher auch nicht die beste,
was sie aber ist, m.M. nach preis/leistungs sieger


----------



## C..pHunter (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angelschnur "Climax"*

@mlkzander

das kann man nur unter identischen bedingungen *vergleichen*

Die Bedingungen im unter denen ich die beiden Schnüre gefischt habe waren die gleiche. Gleiches Gewässer (Elbe), die selben Stellen (Steinpackungen usw.), die selbe Methode (Faulenzen), der gleiche Schnurdurchmesser (0,15mm). 
Dabei konnte ich ganz klar den Unterschied zwischen den beiden Schnüren feststellen. Bei der PP musste ich z.T. während des Angeltags die ersten 15-20m von der Spule nehmen da diese komplett ausgefranst waren und man schon beim Anhieb einen Schnurbruch in der Hauptschnur hatte. 

du hast lediglich *eine* der schnüre über "hindernisse" gezogen
wie kommst du dann zu einer aussage?

Wenn ich das mit der PP gemacht habe war diese danach beschädigt. Des weiteren hat sich es beim normalen Einsatz auch gezeigt. Bei Hängern ist es mit der neuen Schnur aufällig das zu über 90% das FC direkt hinter dem Köder reißt. Bei der PP ist sehr oft der Schnurbruch oberhalb gekommen.

Ich wünsche Dir viel Spaß in Thailand....könnte ich mir jetzt auch gut gefallen lassen ;-)

Gruß, Dennis


----------



## mlkzander (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angelschnur "Climax"*

nun hast du es sehr gut spezifiziert und ich will mir
auch mal die climax zum spinnen zulegen

werde ich gleich in thailand testen


----------



## powerpauer (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angelschnur "Climax"*

Hallo 

meine Erfahrung mit Climax ist was die schnurre betrifft sehr unterschiedlich

ein Climax Vorfach Material -die  Fluorocarbon kann ich 100% empfehlen sehr gute Material

eine Geflochtene Gelb Zanderspecial  ist das schlechteste geflochtene die ich geangelt habe kann ich 100% nicht empfehlen 

Gruß Powerpauer.


----------



## rouvi (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angelschnur "Climax"*

hey, hab mich für die baitcaster jetzt für ne spiderwire entschieden, die climax werde ich mir allerdings auch mal auf ne stationäre spulen und dann damit an die elbe gehn.

und bevor alle aufschreien, meine fav schnur ist derzeit noch die pp, allerdings will ich meine (guten/schlechten) erfahrungen selber mit der spiderwire machen, denn was schnur angeht, gehen die meinungen ja sehr sehr weit auseinander.

die climax ist jedenfalls nciht soooo teuer und ich bekomm sie um die ecke.

lg
rouvi


----------



## Anglerjugend (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angelschnur "Climax"*

Kauft ihr eure Schnur im Laden oder im Internet?
Ich mein bespulen kann ich ja aber im Internet find ich nie Schnäpchen wenns um Schnur geht.
Wisst ihr was?


----------



## spin89 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angelschnur "Climax"*

Dann suchst du net richtig in den Usa bekommste 270m Power pro für unter 20Euro inklusive Versand.


Nun zur Climax, habe sie mir auf Empfehlung meines Händlers auch mal geholt und fische sie zurzeit an meiner Barschspinne.
Bislang konnt ich nix negatives feststellen, lässt sich wunderbar schmeissen und vor alllem bislang keine Parrückenbildung womit ich mit der Spiderwire Code Red z.B immer wieder probleme hatte. Leider kann ich keinen unmittelbaren Vergleich zu einer power pro aufstellen, ich kann nur sagen das sie deutlich besser als die Spider wire code red ist und die Abriebsfestigkeit der Schnur bislang super ist.
Habe sie mehre mals über eine scharfe metallkante gezogen zum Test, das gleiche habe ich mit der Spiderwire Code Red gemacht diese franste deutlich schneller aus und es kamm schneller zum reissen der Schnur.
Nun zur farbe, bislang hält die Farbe bei mir wunderbar war mit ihr aber auch erst ca8mal am Wasser, andere Schnüre haben nach dieser Zeit aber schon deutlich ihre Farbe verloren.
Gruss spin89


----------



## Shez (20. März 2010)

*AW: Angelschnur "Climax"*

Fische sie als 0,12 7,5KG und bin durchweg enttäuscht.

Mag sein das sie in anderen stärken andere Eigenschaften ausweist da fehlt mir der Vergleich. Was ich zur 0,12er sagen kann ist :

Dünne doch recht Platte Schnur/etwas besser als die PP8KG

Knotenfestigkeit: grauselig , beim Hängerlösen reisst die 0,12 obwohl eine 5,5 Kg Mono vorgeknotet ist. Diese Erfahrung habe ich bisher ca.15 mal gemacht und nicht einmal Riss die Mono sonder immer das Geflecht am Knoten. (Grinner)
Meiner Meinung nach hat der Hersteller auch bei der Tragkraft deutlich gemogelt.

Perückenbildung konnte ich nicht fesstellen. 

Geschmeidigkeit: Schlechter als Stealth/Stroft gleichzusetzen mit PP und da hilft auch keine angebliche "Superbeschichtung"

Gruß Shez

p.s war eine Erfahrung wert ist allerdings meines erachtens keine Alternative zum derzeitigen PL-Sieger PP


----------



## spin89 (20. März 2010)

*AW: Angelschnur "Climax"*

Ich habe dir Schnur nun auch noch ein paar mal gefischt und kann in einem Punkt meinem Vorrdner zustimmen gerade heute wieder riss mir 2mal wieder was ab,aber nicht wie üblich mein vorfach( 22er Fluo-carbon) sondern die climax Geflochtene.Gruss Spin89


----------



## Sensitivfischer (20. März 2010)

*AW: Angelschnur "Climax"*

Ich kenne bloß nen Porno der Climax heißt.


----------



## Zepfi (20. März 2010)

*AW: Angelschnur "Climax"*

Seit ihr sicher das die Schnur reißt oder geht der Knoten auf? Durch die Silikonbeschichtung ist es recht schwer nen guten Knoten hinzubekommen aber wie schon in meinem ersten Post hier im Thread gesagt verwedet doch mal Noknot-Verbinder oder testet mal nen anderen Knoten also ich hatte es 2 mal mit nem Dynacrow Knoten (weiß nicht genau obs so geschrieben wird) getestet und hatte keine Probleme ....weder in Norwegen noch mit meiner 0,14 beim Hechtfischen und ich bin öfter mal gehangen


----------



## Dr.Filament (27. März 2013)

*AW: Angelschnur "Climax"*

Hallo zusammen,

als ich mir die Kommentare hier durchgelesen habe kam ich jetzt nicht umher gerne ein paar Aufklärungsfragen zu beantworten. Ich bin Farbtechniker für Angelschnüre und kenne natürlich auch sehr gut den Aufbau und die neuesten Innovativen Produkte. Natürlich kann ich fragen für welche Anbieter wir Schnüre fertigen nicht beantworten. Ich kann euch schon mal verraten das der gemessene Durchmesser einer Schnur nichts mit dem tatsächlich ermitteltem Durchmesser zu tun hat, da das hier ja ein Dauerthema ist. Genau genommen ergibt sich der Durchmesser einer Schnur aus der stärke des Filaments und der Flechtdichte. Nehmen wir mal an eine Schnur aus 4 Filamenten geflochten, von dem 1 Filament 0,1mm stark ist. Da ist es dann nur logisch das der gemessene Durchmesser immer größer wird je enger die Schnur geflochten ist, die Reißfestigkeit bleibt aber immer annähernd gleich, da es ja immer 4 x 0,1mm bleiben. Wer auf dünne Schnüre mit hoher Zugfestigkeit steht, muß zwangsläufig mit eckigen schnüren vorlieb nehmen, denn je enger geflochten, desto runder die Schnur und desto größer der Durchmesser!

Gruß


----------



## Neu Allrounder (27. März 2013)

*AW: Angelschnur "Climax"*

Moin, 
Also Ich hab mir heute mal die Touch Braid 8 in 0.14 bestellt. Mal schauen ob sie gut ist. Mit der Mig war ich ganz zufrieden sowie mit den Zielfischschnüren. 

Neu Allrounder #h


----------



## ragbar (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Angelschnur "Climax"*

Touch 8 in 9kg hatte ich zum Barscheln im Einsatz. Trotz der angebl. 9kg machte die Schnur einen recht dünnen Eindruck, so daß dem Angeln mit Kleinködern ( Kopyto 3cm, Ugly Duckling 2gr usw.) nichts im Wege stand. Geile Schnur, die Geschmeidigkeit beeindruckt mich. Die nächste Größe mit 11.irgendwas kg Tragkraft wirkt allerdings ziemlich dick, ganz zu schweigen von der angeblichen 20 er mit 19kg Tr.kr.

Empfehlenswert daher vor allem die 9 kg Ausführung. Gekauft hab ich auch die 9kg MiG, Test am Wasser steht noch aus. So im Laden wirkt die auch ganz gut, wenn auch aufgrund ihrer 6 statt 8 Fäden im Vergleich zur Touch etwas gröber.
Aber durch den schmaleren Taler darf sie das auch.


----------

